# Drainage of Ganglion Cyst Wrist



## Mmljar (Nov 23, 2010)

What would be correct code be for drainage of ganglion cyst on the wrist?  This is NOT an excision of the cyst - just drainage of it.

Thank you!


----------



## Laxwido (Nov 23, 2010)

Aspiration of the ganglion is 20612.  Was you procedure done in office, or in the OR?


----------



## Mmljar (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you very much.  This is for a physician's office.


----------

